# Radiator Drain Plug Thread Size



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Radiator drain plug on all E36 and E46 3-series is M10 threads. Does anyone know what pitch they are?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Dunno, but BMW says tightening torque is only 2.5Nm, so if I had to guess, it'd be M10x1


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I don't know if this helps, but the ones on the E46 are plastic, not metallic. The one at the bottom of the reservoir, not the reservoir, has some sort of weird of protrusion at the tip, shaped like an arrow.  :dunno:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Dunno, but BMW says tightening torque is only 2.5Nm, so if I had to guess, it'd be M10x1 *


That's what I'm guessing too. It's a $15 gamble, but I think worth it.


----------

